# "Quick" trip to the B&M



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Josh (Mortanis) and I ran down early this morning to make our donation and register for the "Toast across America" AF charity event in a few weeks. Of course I could not get out of there without a small ding in the wallet. I also picked up a 15ct cigar caddie and Josh was kind enough to buy me the Padron 80th for my birthday! Thanks alot Mortanis:thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

excellent, happy birthday to you huh?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Justin!

I grabbed a Cain myself yesturday at the B&M. I grabbed a Torpedo; thats all they had left.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday! I wish an AF Charity Event would come to California central coast but I have a feeling if it comes it'd go to So Cal or the Bay Area.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Those are all some tasty cigars. I got the Cain in a trade today and am anxious to try it. My luck is that I will love it and have a hard time it finding them much less trying to pay for a box.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pickups. The Cain is on my list of gotta tries.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday, make sure to wish for something good <.<.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I got the Cain in a trade today and am anxious to try it. My luck is that I will love it and have a hard time it finding them much less trying to pay for a box.


I hear that. Really worried I'll enjoy those Padron's... expensive smokes there.



Delsana said:


> Happy Birthday, make sure to wish for something good <.<.


I wished that they would have a Anejo 77 or two I can buy/beg/barter for at the Fuente event.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice collection of sticks, enjoy them and Happy Birthday!


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice selection and Happy B-Day to you!

How do you like the Trinidad? I had one in a sampler and couldn't even finish the thing, not tasty at all.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope you enjoy those!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

nice pickup - and happy birthday! 

I've been wrecking my brain thinking where your quote is from - and it hit me - George Costanza in Seinfeld .. brilliant!!  best tv-show ever ..


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Happy Bday! Enjoy!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

bogner said:


> nice pickup - and happy birthday!
> 
> I've been wrecking my brain thinking where your quote is from - and it hit me - George Costanza in Seinfeld .. brilliant!!  best tv-show ever ..


HAAAA!!!

One of mine from Costanza is.... "YOU CAN STUFF YOUR HAPPIES IN A SACK MISTER"!!!!!!!

LOVE IT!!!:lol:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Whoa Justin, fantastic cigars you have there!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a good day, enjoy your birthday smoke!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great haul and Happy Birthday.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice haul! Can tell you will enjoy your birthday.


----------

